# Help! My case is SO heavy!



## Naked Lunch (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum.

I'm starting school on Monday and I put my train case, and set bag on my luggage carrier, and it's soooo hard to get up and down the stairs. I actually have to lift the whole thing up and carry it up and down the stairs.

Is there an easier way to travel with all this stuff?


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 1, 2007)

Hahaha, good luck with that hun!

I once weighed my kit when I was going to school & it was like 80 pounds...it took me until the final week in hair class to get this down & now I can fit just about everything in the set bag.

To make it a bit lighter for you
*Ditch the traincase
*You'll need everything the first day, but when you get the syllabus you will know what days you need to bring on certain days & won't have to bring everything every day.
*Organize your stuff in plaztic zipper bags
*Put your lipsticks in the Japonesque palette

I'm sure there's more, but I've had a very emotionally trying day so that's all I've got for right now.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 1, 2007)

Yup, first thing to do is ditch the traincase. They're heavy, and they aren't economical with space. Most people I know are going the hard-sided wheely suitcase route these days.

Palette anything you can- foundations, lipsticks, etc.

Don't carry full-sized products with you- decant down into smaller containers.


----------



## maxcat (Mar 3, 2007)

LOVE my shiny cherry red Hy's rolling hardside suitcase. SuhWEEET.


----------



## honyd (Mar 3, 2007)

good 4 u.. what school are u going to???  i hope not capri inst...lol  j/k...    what i did was like msstar said... baggie things... downsize... if they offer u a locker clear out ur case of the things u dont need and get a good lock n store it in there.  I kno in the kit they gave me in school i didnt use a single thing until demo days or practical tests.  if its ur own mu ur bringing.... please be careful with it... so much stuff got stolen in the school i went to.  So only bring samples or like marty said palette everything!...  well good luck and have fun... and dont take ur eyes off that case... not even when u got to the ladies room!! lol


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 

 
_LOVE my shiny cherry red Hy's rolling hardside suitcase. SuhWEEET._

 
Sorry, bit slow... what brand suitcase?


----------



## heatherbear03 (Mar 7, 2007)

Ok dumb question from a newbie, but where do you purchase the palettes to put foundation and lipstick in?


----------



## martygreene (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heatherbear03* 

 
_Ok dumb question from a newbie, but where do you purchase the palettes to put foundation and lipstick in?_

 
Alcone, Industry Cosmetics, Japonesque, Jordane, etc.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heatherbear03* 

 
_Ok dumb question from a newbie, but where do you purchase the palettes to put foundation and lipstick in?_

 
Also, the Container Store, hardware stores, the house and/or outdoor section of Walmart & stuff like that can have stuff that is worth looking at.


----------



## ChrisChick (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pixichik77* 

 
_Sorry, bit slow... what brand suitcase?_

 
I think she means Heys...


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 17, 2007)

OMG, I just looked them up and they are gorgeous.  I already keep my hair coloring/styling stuff in a spare (softsided) suitcase, and my traincase just BROKE so I am looking into suitcases.  I just think I will miss the drawers and foldout options in most traincases.


----------



## pixichik77 (Mar 18, 2007)

Ladies who use suitcases... Do you have photos of the interior of your setups?  At this point I am contemplating tackle box trays/plastic boxes set into an interior of foam.. like a pelican case, but one I can change as needed.  But I would love to see solutions from other people...


----------

